# Prettiest Arabian



## 3neighs

This is my pretty girl, Stella:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

all of these guys are full arabians
NightFury-fury my girl








Gambit-my friends boy








Barbwire-friends horse








the rest are at the ranch i used to ride at 
Fire Mountain black Powder








baby(forgot her name)powders baby








imprint








trigger








tonic


----------



## armydogs

This is Bo, he is half arabian.


----------



## HowClever

Sahara Fantasy 14.3hh Anglo-Arab :lol:


----------



## Amir

This is my straight egyptian Amir just after he had a bath. It's hard to choose just one picture...


----------



## equiniphile

My aunt and uncle's Arabian mare, Estrella:


----------



## corinowalk

This is my friends gelding...I think he should win because his name is "pretty boy" lol (here he is playing in the snow...he hates being outside!)


----------



## Wallaby

The monkey girl! Haha

Lacey:


----------



## QHDragon

Majic, the Anglo-Arab that I am leasing.


----------



## CloudsMystique

This is Dazzle, a two-year-old Quarab:


----------



## speedy da fish

This is William, my 12 yo, anglo gelding


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

This is my purebred Polish Arabian, Rocky (aka: LS Iroc)


----------



## paintluver

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## masatisan

Caleb, my Percheron/Arabian:


----------



## Kiki

well I dont have any arabs but I have pics that I took of freinds arabs

the gray is momma, then theres Splendacrest Reward and her mum, the colt and the four socks filly are unnamed and the last two are Vince and Crackrider's Zephyr (who's 1/4 arab lol)


----------



## Jordi

This is my beloved Jordaarli, who I lost almost 5 years ago. She was most definitely my equine soulmate. :-(










The other pretty white Arab in the background is Keisha's Storm, another grand old mare who is no longer with us.


----------



## omgpink

My best buddy at the ranch; Mikey. He's a purebred Egyptian Arabian.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

This is Ohni- purebred Arabian gelding(photo taken in 1998, my little brother and I are on him)









This is Bacardi- my friends Arabian gelding who I've worked with quite a few times over the years.









This is Shiloh- she's a 11 year old Anglo-Arab mare.


----------



## mom2pride

My old show partner, Duce...He's 23 this year, and still owned by my mom and dad


----------



## damnedEvans

Speranta, half arabian filly.


----------



## Shalani

Mahalima arabian









Her Filly Trixi


----------



## Twilight Arabians

CH Marquis










OFW Erys










EE Incrediberry










Onyx


----------



## mom2pride

Twilight, if Marquis disappears I didn't do it okay? She/he's absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## paintluver

I am so so sorry I haven't had internet. I am going to be judging tonight!


----------



## horsea

IDK if it's to late but:

This is Chelsea, LeRoys mom 



LeRoy (Not sure which is ok so I put in another one) 


Rosie


Gypsy


----------



## NicoleS11

my best friend and her mare Misty


----------



## speedy da fish

my 'pretty' boy, Willie, hes an anglo arab


----------



## Gidget

Twilight Arabians said:


> CH Marquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFW Erys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EE Incrediberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx


 

I am 100% voting for these horses. STUNNING


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Thanks! I also better add Dana Valenti to the mix.


----------



## Gidget

off topic but how do you teach them to stand like that.


----------



## mom2pride

You would teach them how to stand/stack like that in the same way you would a stock horse. The only difference is getting them to stand with the right rear leg slightly back...you don't want the Arabs to be standing "quite" as stretched out as Dana is... Ideally their front legs are right underneath them, and the left rear is right underneath the horse, as well...the right rear leg is slightly to the rear of the horse, but not hyper-extended. I usually back the horse into position, and reward when he hits the right spot.


----------



## Gidget

hmm, I might have to give that a shot. I don't know if I will succeed at it but I will try this. I think their stance is beautiful


----------



## Eliz

Lol... twilight: I just glanced at the last photo you posted and thought "wow, that one may beat twilight's..."

But then I saw it was yours. 

Gah, I wish I had pictures of my arabs!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Thanks Eliz!

In that picture of Dana Valenti he's not doing a halter stance, he was flirting with a mare, witch I edited out, here is a picture of him doing more of a halter stance. You don't really want both legs so far back but for him it makes him have a nicer looking top line so it works.


----------



## Eliz

Twilight:
Do you just show in halter? What have you won recently?


----------



## WSArabians

Thought I'd share some of my girls and boys! 
Names, then ages in brackets.
All are purebreds unless otherwise stated.

LOVELY pictures so far, everyone! 
We do have a gorgeous bunch of Arabians here! 

Roxy(2):










Affection (23):










Comet (6):










Ellie (14):


----------



## WSArabians

Lady (19):










Shai (19, deceased):










Rina (6):










Surf (17):


----------



## WSArabians

Maiden (5):










Khaper (2):










Khoda (6):










Tibby (14):


----------



## WSArabians

Blue (5):










Bree (7):










Rythm (6):










Khandi (2):


----------



## WSArabians

Khraze (Weanling):










Khode (Weanling):










Khash (Weanling):










Khowboy (Weanling):


----------



## WSArabians

Drifter (Morab, Weanling):










Khrome (Morab, 1):










Reverly (Morab, 2):










Khocolate (Morab, 1):


----------



## ararne

Is it to late to enter?

Neddy(13 - Quarab)


----------



## paintluver

Ok I am still judging. there are so many beautiful horses.
I have a question for you.
Would you like me to judge in categories like my last contests or just pick the over all best picture?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I think you should do categories and an overall picture winner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Twilight Arabians said:


> Thanks Eliz!
> 
> In that picture of Dana Valenti he's not doing a halter stance, he was flirting with a mare


 Man if I were a horse :shock: I would be head over heals!


----------



## ararne

My2Geldings said:


> Man if I were a horse :shock: I would be head over heals!


Same here!


----------

